# [RISOLTO] USB  Stampante e Scanner  non funzionano

## DruidLinux

Anche qui non  so ke pesci prendere!!!!   :Embarassed: 

Sia la stampante che lo scanner vengono visti dal sistema, lo scanner reagisce all'avvio di xsane, e si inizializza, ma poi al momento di fare l'anteprima del documento o (l'acquisizione) non parte, xsane lancia un mesg di errore,

la stampante comportamento simile, mi stampa il motivo di prova degli augelli, fa la pulizia delle testine, ma non stampa, il documento viene bloccato per un errore????

Sembrerebbe un problema del kernel, ma come lo risolvo?   :Confused: 

Un salutone a tutti!!!

Giuseppe.Last edited by DruidLinux on Fri May 30, 2008 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Inizia con il dire che stampante è, che scanner è, dare uno sguardo a dmesg per vedere se c'è un errore visualizzato dal kernel (come fai a supporre che è quello il problema?).   :Wink: 

Oltre ovviamente a riportare il messaggio di errore.

----------

## DruidLinux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Inizia con il dire che stampante è, che scanner è, dare uno sguardo a dmesg per vedere se c'è un errore visualizzato dal kernel (come fai a supporre che è quello il problema?).  
> 
> Oltre ovviamente a riportare il messaggio di errore.

 

Semplice!!!! penso ke sia il kernel xkè prima di aggiornare al 2.6.20 stampante e scanner funzionavano, in più se il problema fosse riconducibile a cups e sane contemporaneamente sarebbe una bella sfiga, data la coincidenza ( e se dovesse essere così mi vado a fare un viaggetto a LURD  :Smile:  )

Stampante: Epson Stylus Photo R220 - USB

Scanner: AGFA Snapscan 1212u - USB

```

ocalhost linux # dmesg | tail

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

----------

## djinnZ

 *DruidLinux wrote:*   

> Semplice!!!! penso ke sia il kernel xkè prima di aggiornare al 2.6.20 stampante e scanner funzionavano, in più se il problema fosse riconducibile a cups e sane contemporaneamente sarebbe una bella sfiga, data la coincidenza ( e se dovesse essere così mi vado a fare un viaggetto a LURD  )

 

In futuro starei più attento a fare simili affermazioni. Se in un update guasti una libreria comune fai fuori sia cups che sane.

In ogni caso visto che sono riconosciute non è un problema di dbus. Non è un errore di comunicazione altrimenti dovresti averlo riportato, nella sezione usb hai abilitato qualche feature particolare? (dinaimic allocation etc.)

Hai lanciato un revdep rebuild? Prova a ricompilare da zero il kernel anche.

----------

## DruidLinux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In futuro starei più attento a fare simili affermazioni. Se in un update guasti una libreria comune fai fuori sia cups che sane.
> 
> 

 

Non era una affermazione seria, più che altro una battuta, e cmq ragionavo per esclusione avendo appena finito di riemergere l'intero sistema....[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso visto che sono riconosciute non è un problema di dbus. Non è un errore di comunicazione altrimenti dovresti averlo riportato, nella sezione usb hai abilitato qualche feature particolare? (dinaimic allocation etc.)
> 
> Hai lanciato un revdep rebuild? Prova a ricompilare da zero il kernel anche.

 

Si infatti l'ho disabilitata e sto già ricompilando , proverò anche revdep....

----------

## djinnZ

 *DruidLinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non era una affermazione seria, più che altro una battuta, e cmq ragionavo per esclusione avendo appena finito di riemergere l'intero sistema....

 

più che altro pensavo alla pubblicità della tim...  :Cool: 

se hai aggiornato il kernel devi anche aggiornare tutti i moduli collegati. Mica una delle due richiede firmware aggiuntivo?

----------

## DruidLinux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *DruidLinux wrote:*   
> 
> Non era una affermazione seria, più che altro una battuta, e cmq ragionavo per esclusione avendo appena finito di riemergere l'intero sistema.... 
> 
> più che altro pensavo alla pubblicità della tim... 
> ...

 

Si lo scanner richiede il firmware, ma è ok

Ricompilato kernel, moduli e initrd............ MI si blocca in fase di avvio, durante il caricamento dei moduli dalla ramdisk con il seguente msg:

```

Scanning for usbhid......ff-memless,

```

Suggerimenti?

Io intanto ho lanciato revdep.......

Fatto revdep-rebuild, nulla di che....... è tutto ok

Il msg di errore di xsane è:

```

Failed to start scanner: Error during device I/O

```

OK corretto anche l'errore sul modulo usbhid, ora fa il boot normalmente, ma il problema rimane

Provo a ricompilare il 2.6.19 e vediamo che succede......

----------

## DruidLinux

Ricompilato il 2.6.19 e anche lui mi blocca il sistema in fase di avvio da ramdisk....

```

Scanning for usbhid......

```

Vi prego fatevi venire qualche idea!!!!!!!!!!   :Confused: 

revdep-rebuild fatto ed è tutto ok, emerge -e world finito l'altro ieri sera,......... ke faccio?

----------

## djinnZ

hai ricompilato libusb?

----------

## DruidLinux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai ricompilato libusb?

 

Fatto, ma niente.......  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

puoi fare la prova di un boot senza initrd? Forse è quello il problema.

----------

## DruidLinux

Scusate se  chiudo il post con un anno di ritardo, ma sono stato un pò incasinato....  :Embarassed: 

cmq... eliminando tutte le cflags esotiche il tutto è ritornato a funzionare....   :Very Happy: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

